# Mustard Sauce Recipe



## itsmetimd (Sep 20, 2010)

My buddy made this sauce up this weekend as a finishing sauce for some ribs we smoked, everyone loved it so he posted the recipe on another forum I'm on and I thought I'd share it here.

*MUSTARD SAUCE*
1 cup yellow mustard
1 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tbsp coarse ground black pepper
1 tbsp hot sauce (red hot, Louisiana)
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp paprika
1 tbsp white sugar
1/2 tsp white pepper

Mix it together and add hot sauce to your liking!

Better if left in the fridge overnight.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe, I'll try it...


----------



## BigTurtle (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes, thanks. Fed my new neighbors yesterday and they're from SC. Now I feel obligated.


----------

